# I got a project for me (:



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey feller BCA members! Jordan here!

I was bored today and I thought I'd do a little project! I thought it would be cool to get a bunch of pictures from other BCA members and put them all into a video and post them up on youtube. I think it's a cool idea! So if you want to join in on the fun, send a picture or two to my email [email protected] and include your username (for the credits!) , and maybe add a suggestion for a song! I thought it would be a cool thing to do on my extra time (whick I have a lot of since no more school LOL) So yeah, hope you all participate! Well most  Thanks and thanks again!

-Jordan


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Or not...............


----------

